# Bluebeard’s Beach Club Construction Update and New Name



## DRIless (Sep 24, 2019)

Bluebeard’s Beach Club Update
As we've shared previously, in the aftermath of Hurricanes Irma and Maria, the Bluebeard's Beach Club resort experienced a devastating amount of damage. After thorough evaluation, we determined that some of the structures on the property needed to be demolished and fully rebuilt, which is an effort that is currently underway. As always, the safety of our owners, guests, and associates is our top priority.

Based on our current construction and permitting schedule, we're excited to announce that we expect the resort to be ready to welcome back owners and guests as early as May 1, 2020. We will begin accepting reservations for opening day and beyond sometime in the late summer of 2019, and will share that exact date with you once it's been determined. We're eagerly anticipating welcoming our valued owners back to our beautiful resort, and can't wait to show you what the rebuilt resort will look like.

Once reopened, we expect the resort to be even more beautiful than before, and to that end we're pleased to announce that upon reopening, the resort will have a new name – Limetree Beach Resort by Club Wyndham.

Stay tuned for more information on when this beautiful resort will be available for reservations, and we hope to see you on vacation soon!


----------



## legalfee (Oct 9, 2019)

Got our reservations for week 48!


----------



## mark201235 (Oct 11, 2019)

I just booked 3 units for Memorial Day week. Probably would be a good idea in waiting to book airline tickets, just to make sure that the reopening of the resort isn't going to be delayed.

Can someone refresh my memory? We were there in May 2017 and I can't remember if there was an $11 charge per person/night IN ADDITION TO the $25/night room charge. 

I don't believe I saw it listed (the $25/night charge was listed) when confirming the reservations through the Wyndham website, but it does list this charge in the confirmation email. 

Mark


----------



## Tia (Oct 14, 2019)

energy surcharge most likely


----------



## GrayFal (Oct 14, 2019)

mark201235 said:


> I just booked 3 units for Memorial Day week. Probably would be a good idea in waiting to book airline tickets, just to make sure that the reopening of the resort isn't going to be delayed.
> 
> Can someone refresh my memory? We were there in May 2017 and I can't remember if there was an $11 charge per person/night IN ADDITION TO the $25/night room charge.
> 
> ...


The $25 per day is a USVI nuisance luxury tax charged to every hotel/timeshare reservation.  That would be above any energy charge the resort is charging.


----------



## legalfee (Oct 16, 2019)

GrayFal said:


> The $25 per day is a USVI nuisance luxury tax charged to every hotel/timeshare reservation.  That would be above any energy charge the resort is charging.



Pat I believe the energy surcharge only applies to renters and exchanges. Owners do not have to pay it.


----------



## GrayFal (Oct 16, 2019)

legalfee said:


> Pat I believe the energy surcharge only applies to renters and exchanges. Owners do not have to pay it.


That is how it was before (as you know) I assume it will continue that way.


----------



## spackler (Jul 30, 2020)

Okay, kinda confused.  RCI lists Limetree Beach Resort (C407), Bluebeard's Castle Hilltop Villas (7654), Bluebeard's Castle Villas III (7655), and also Bluebeard's Castle Pirates' Pension (0796).

Are they all basically the same resort?  If not, what's the difference?


----------



## Eric B (Jul 30, 2020)

Limetree Beach Club (C407) used to be called Bluebeard's Beach Club.  It's run by Wyndham.

The other three appear to be different phases of another resort.  They all link to the same resort website if you use the link provided by RCI; when you select "Accommodations" on that website it says the following:

_From studios with mini kitchens to two-bedroom suites with fully equipped kitchens, you are sure to find the perfect accommodations to meet your needs. Guests may be located in one of these four associations at Bluebeard’s Castle: Hilltop Villas, Villas I, Villas III or Pirates’ Pension._

I would guess that exchanging through RCI rather than booking through the resort website would get you a specific phase of the resort.  I haven't been to any of them at this point, but the bottom line is that Limetree is a different resort than the others.  Wyndham probably changed the name to distinguish it better.


----------



## spackler (Jul 30, 2020)

Eric B said:


> _Guests may be located in one of these four associations at Bluebeard’s Castle: Hilltop Villas, Villas I, Villas III or Pirates’ Pension._




Thank you!  Anyone have any insight as to which of those 4 associations are the nicest and/or most recently renovated?


----------



## GrayFal (Jul 30, 2020)

spackler said:


> Thank you!  Anyone have any insight as to which of those 4 associations are the nicest and/or most recently renovated?


One of the associations was not rebuilt after the hurricanes. That is why only three are listed.  If you look at the Tug reviews it will tell you which has the best view. Bluebeard'sCastles sits  on a big hill above the town.  

Limetree is on the beach not far from the Marriott. The resort was completely rebuilt and is having its grand reopening this month.  Looks beautiful.  Limetree "usually" trades thru II but since Wyndham owns RCI you might find some deposits there.


----------



## Tia (Aug 7, 2020)

We were at Bluebeard's Castle last February, stayed in Hilltop 1 & 2, also Pirates Pension units. Hilltop Villas were totally redone post the hurricanes Irma/Maria. PP survived the hurricanes well,  we stayed in a 1 BR with washer/dryer/full kitchen. Villas 3 was still under renovations. Views were good in all, would stay in either. PP may have more stairs depends on unit, Hilltop 2 has elevator if you can't do stairs . Villas 1 damage was so severe owners chose to not rebuild. We like the central Castle location, used to own at the Beach Club now Limetree , sold years ago. 



spackler said:


> Thank you!  Anyone have any insight as to which of those 4 associations are the nicest and/or most recently renovated?


----------



## Tia (Nov 3, 2020)

? Limetree former Bluebeards Beach Club owners, someone emailed me the maint. fees there are taking a major hike. Can you confirm or deny?  What is a studio week for 2021 going to be?


----------



## legalfee (Nov 3, 2020)

From what I've heard maintenance fees will be going up around 5-600 $ for studios / lofts. But the property value went from 8 to 40 Million. Wyndham will buy your fixed unit back from what I understand. I was taken aback at first but after thinking about it it will be worthwhile.


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 3, 2020)

Tia said:


> ? Limetree former Bluebeards Beach Club owners, someone emailed me the maint. fees there are taking a major hike. Can you confirm or deny?  What is a studio week for 2021 going to be?


Why don't you ask on the Limetree Facebook group or email Darla or a friend? I no longer own so I don't know.

Oops, legalfee answered. I heard the same rumor as him.


----------



## legalfee (Nov 3, 2020)

I'm in the owners group and Steve Wilson the HOA president sent out a long email on this. Basically our insurance costs have gone through the roof.


----------



## Tia (Nov 4, 2020)

Not a member of fb Limetree  group, do not have Darla's email nor keep up with anyone that still owns there, so asked here and Legalfee kindly answered.



GrayFal said:


> Why don't you ask on the Limetree Facebook group or email Darla or a friend? I no longer own so I don't know.
> 
> Oops, legalfee answered. I heard the same rumor as him.


----------



## legalfee (Nov 19, 2020)

Just got my HOA fee letter. It's $1100 for a studio.


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 19, 2020)

legalfee said:


> Just got my HOA fee letter. It's $1100 for a studio.


Curious about what last years fee was.


----------



## Eric B (Nov 19, 2020)

Based on the ad on TUG2 linked below it was $715.






						Caribbean / Virgin Islands Virgin Islands For Sale By Owner
					

Caribbean / Virgin Islands Virgin Islands For Sale.  Incredible Savings up to 99% off Vacation Timeshare Resales by Owner in Caribbean / Virgin Islands Virgin Islands



					tug2.com


----------

